# E



## captainbudge95 (Sep 17, 2020)

E


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

1 arimidex a day? And for pct? 
this is why you should do your research first. Have fun


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

captainbudge95 said:


> so after completing a 5 week dianobol cycle i have gone have started taking 'anastrozole' as a PCT along with some testosterone booster tablets.


 There is no need for an AI after a dbol only cycle and most test boosters are pointless.

Use nolvadex @ 20mg a day for 4 weeks, boost natural test with Vitamin D3 @ 5000iu and Ashwagandha KSM-66 @ 1,000mg a day.

Good idea to take Vitamin K2 alongside D3.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

No point taking adex now. Throw the testosterone boosters in the bin. Do some research before your next cycle


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

captainbudge95 said:


> so after completing a 5 week dianobol cycle i have gone have started taking 'anastrozole' as a PCT along with some testosterone booster tablets.
> 
> just wondering on dosage for the PCT as ive looked and it says take 1 a day is this right or should i be taking more as when i bought it i recieved two packs.
> 
> cheers.


 How many muscles did you gain on dbol?


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

why does this thread now just say E ? I thought it was about pills...


----------

